# Moebius Model's Mars Attacks Martian



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I picked this kit up from Frank at Jaxcon in early February and after completing a couple of others threw it on the bench. I don't remember the trading cards from the early '60s, when I would have been the perfect age for them, but do know of the morale controversy that stopped the cards from being printed later. And of course Tim Burton's great movie from 1996 which I did the coloring from for this guy. This is another great kit from Frank of a quirky and fun subject.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Very nice, Bob.
I am really looking forward to this kit. I picked it up about 2 months back. I am a big fan of this franchise. I bought a copy of the card set years ago on Ebay, and when Burton released his movie, he also released a line of toys to go with it, and I picked all of them up as well. You can see some of them here:
http://www.infinitehollywood.com/mars-attacks-collection-review/


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Great painting, particularly on the Martian's head.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Nice Job! The brain looks very realistic! I think however the lamp on this kit just begs to be lit with an LED.

Rob


----------

